# Crazy Hinge Use



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

That's Jeff Hopkins, multiple (6 or 7, I think) ASA Open Pro Shooter of the Year. And, I wish I could twist a d-loop as well as he does. I've watched him shoot up close. Unique is how I'd describe his use of the hinge. I'd give it a try, but I'm afraid I'd lose all my arrows. My opinion: a great example of doing the same thing over and over again. Doesn't have to be by the book to be right (for him). As for the pic, it sure looks like he's hooked from the "other" side.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry, as a paper puncher, I am not well versed on all of the 3D Pro shooters and did not post this to bash or demean anyone. 

I have just never seen a hinge shot in this manner and was hoping for some insight from the more experienced masses.


----------



## dk_ace1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ive heard of Jeff, but haven't heard of his release technique. I wonder how in the world he stumbled across that way of executing?

Thanks for posting that, I always enjoy seeing stuff like that. Never seen anyone do something quite like that.

D


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

montigre said:


> Sorry, as a paper puncher, I am not well versed on all of the 3D Pro shooters and did not post this to bash or demean anyone.
> 
> I have just never seen a hinge shot in this manner and was hoping for some insight from the more experienced masses.


No bashing heard. And as someone who is much more technical, I can only appreciate those who are more unique in their approach.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Thought right off that it was Jeff Hopkins. I believe that is Jeff's release (modified head). Look at the angle of the handle and position of the head. He had spoke of it some time back.

7 times ASA SOY. First noted archer to win over 1 million dollars shooting archery, 2002 or 2003. So he's won a couple bucks since 
Years back he won Vegas in a shoot off against Dave Cousin.


----------



## iowabowhunter6 (Aug 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek-VFySoeYw this is a video of jeff shooting at lancaster which may give some insight as to how he pulls this off


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome, back when I was learning to be a hinge shooter I stood at the practice bags at a asa one day and watched him shooting and he has been doing that for a long time. I actually set my longhorn up like that about a year and a half ago just for kicks and grins and it is a totally different feel to say the least.

When I did it I noticed that you are basically holding it at such a angle that your index finger is doing nothing and the hinge almost has no rotation left in it and your ring and middle finger are very very much feeling the friction of holding everything. I only did it for a couple days so I didn't really do it enough to become proficient at it.


----------



## skidge (May 3, 2014)

that's how i held my himge when i used it, didn't feel right, correct, when holding more horizontally. And it allowed me to get a much cleaner, consistent shot. Aim, pull thru and put your elbow into your back pocket. When holding more horizontally I found myself anticipating it more and would get high left flyers.


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

iowabowhunter6 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek-VFySoeYw this is a video of jeff shooting at lancaster which may give some insight as to how he pulls this off


I'm not versed in using a hinge much so would someone tell me why it looks like (to me anyway) Jeff is using his thumb to push the release. I'm curious as to how he makes it work.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't tell you exactly how he runs his firing engine, I know he has been doing it for a long time so I am sure he just does it and doesn't have to think about it. If I had to guess he just has a feel for when it is in the right position and then he just rotates it a little more and the arrow is gone. He rotates it a long way after drawing the bow but to me that is just a lot of safety rotation that he just rotates through but his years of shooting tells him when things are perfect.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

He is holding it backwards? Correct? That is really crazy?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I tried shooting a hinge like that one time and felt like I was breaking my forearm. 

This falls into the category of "you don't have to do it right, you just have to do it the same every time". 
It obviously works for Jeff with 7 SOY's & a Vegas win.
Jeff is certainly one of the great archers of our time.
Allen


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

Padgett thank you for the insight. I keep watching the video in complete awe as to how he makes it all work for him.


----------



## iowabowhunter6 (Aug 26, 2014)

he holds his release as someone normally would and then rotates his wrist. its just more extreme than most people. That being said the man has done it a long time and makes it work for him. most people say that his release is set to slow because of the angle his hand is at, but if it works for him then it works for him. Thats why archery is individualized. what works for him doesnt work for me, and what might work for me may not work for you.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

It almost looks like he's resting all of his fingers on his jaw line. If he tracked placement of all his fingers, I feel like it would give a very consistent anchor(4 reference points with hand alone). None the less it's a very interesting style


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

KimberTac1911 said:


> It almost looks like he's resting all of his fingers on his jaw line. If he tracked placement of all his fingers, I feel like it would give a very consistent anchor(4 reference points with hand alone). None the less it's a very interesting style


The loop has to be twisted because of his hand angle. It would appear that he is comfortable with the way he does things. It's repeatable for him. This is all that matters. Just because it is out of the norm doesn't mean it won't work.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

duc said:


> The loop has to be twisted because of his hand angle. It would appear that he is comfortable with the way he does things. It's repeatable for him. This is all that matters. Just because it is out of the norm doesn't mean it won't work.


I totally agree with you, I never said anything bad about it


----------

